# Chefs Choice Model 220 Hybrid



## Lessismore (May 8, 2018)

SO here's the deal. A good friend at my local restaurant supply store and I, were talking about types of steels and sharpening knives when he asked if i had ever used a pull-through

Naturally, i told him that most/all destroy knives and are for amateurs and know-nothings. This is where he surprised me.

I know this guy has two sets of wusthof knives, one for his home and one for his parents home. I also know that he is anal about his knives, baby's them, and will chop anyone's fingers off if they get within 5 inches of them.

So he surprises me by telling me that he just bought this because he liked the display model so much and has used this for his wusthof knives.

Thoughts?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What grit are the grinding wheels and what are they made of?


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Sharpening is not so much about putting an edge at the end of a piece of steel. 
Good sharpening involves thinning behind the edge, and moving the previous configuration to its new place. 
If you sharpen only the very edge, the area behind it will become thicker and thicker.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The guy, you say, treats wustys like they were something special, and in that case you can confidentially disregard his understanding of sharpening also.


----------



## CookingVink (Jan 30, 2019)

This will be better then what most people do. The diagram above shows the failure of a pull through with sharpening both sides at the same time. I’m not sure what the difference is when you sharpen one side at a time. 

I love my TS Prof but it’s quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The ignorant think it rocket science, but sharpening knives freehand is nothing more than rubbing steel on stones. If you can cook with your "free hands" you can sharpen a knife with them too.

$400+ dollars for a jig and a few cheap stones. I should go and market my own design, it would work worlds better than an edge-pro setup like the TS.


----------



## Lessismore (May 8, 2018)

rick alan said:


> The guy, you say, treats wustys like they were something special, and in that case you can confidentially disregard his understanding of sharpening also.


Well, they certainly are quality knives, whether you compare them to two-man henckels, victonrinox, etc. and especially comparing them to common-use garbage knives like 1 man henckels etc.

Why poo-poo wusthof?


----------



## Lessismore (May 8, 2018)

CookingVink said:


> This will be better then what most people do. The diagram above shows the failure of a pull through with sharpening both sides at the same time. I'm not sure what the difference is when you sharpen one side at a time.
> 
> I love my TS Prof but it's quite a bit more expensive.


what is TS?


----------



## Lessismore (May 8, 2018)

rick alan said:


> The ignorant think it rocket science, but sharpening knives freehand is nothing more than rubbing steel on stones. If you can cook with your "free hands" you can sharpen a knife with them too.
> 
> $400+ dollars for a jig and a few cheap stones. I should go and market my own design, it would work worlds better than an edge-pro setup like the TS.


Fair enough, but another friend of mine owns a restaurant where they have 5 14" carving knives. They simply use diamond steels because using stones is awkward


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Whoa there, lessismore, diamond steels might be o.k. for light honing and touch ups, but they are about as useful as an ashtray on a Harley when you need to put on a new bevel or thin out.

I have a soft spot for Victorinox,and while they might be inexpensive, they are not cheap—not cheaply made. You can argue all you want about the steel pedigree—if they were made from laminated unobtainium and meteorite forged by a secret society of Dutch mountain dwarves. The fact is they are excellent workhorses—which is exactly what a commercial kitchen needs.


----------



## Lessismore (May 8, 2018)

foodpump said:


> Whoa there, lessismore, diamond steels might be o.k. for light honing and touch ups, but they are about as useful as an ashtray on a Harley when you need to put on a new bevel or thin out.
> 
> I have a soft spot for Victorinox,and while they might be inexpensive, they are not cheap-not cheaply made. You can argue all you want about the steel pedigree-if they were made from laminated unobtainium and meteorite forged by a secret society of Dutch mountain dwarves. The fact is they are excellent workhorses-which is exactly what a commercial kitchen needs.


I was actually paying Victorinox a compliment, wasn't poo-pooing them at all


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

My point about Wustys is they are essentially restaurant knives, much like the Vics, regardless of how much more they charge for them. The steel is coarse-grained, relatively soft and tough, and the edges are thick. Yet putting them through an electric sharpener is certainly not to be considered "babying" them. Reread Benuser's post.

@CookingVink , I don't mean to poopoo the TS really, the quick-rotate feature is something that many with deep pockets would rightly think worth it if desiring a jig (though the Wicked Edge is better in this way and most other respects, and less money), and given some relatively cheap fine-diamond loaded strops any novice could put a "true" razor edge on any knife. But such an edge has only few uses in the kitchen, none of which the typical cook would ever even think of. And you are still going to have to thin your knives by hand. It's a big-boy toy, I wouldn't recommend breaking the bank to get it, but if you have one you might as well explore it's outer limits.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Lessismore said:


> what is TS?


https://tsprof.com/en/


----------

